# Filezilla überträgt nicht alle Dateien !



## skype20 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

Wie der Titel schon sagt "Filezilla überträgt nicht alle Dateien ".Was kann ich tuhen ? Ich habe die Version 3.3.5.1 


gruß 

skype20


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Juni 2011)

Hi,

was meinst du damit genau? Den Upload oder Download? Kannst du in dem Statustext im oberen Teil des Fensters  Fehlermeldungen erkennen (sind rot geschrieben)? Gehen andere FTP-Clients?

Ge

Gruß
BK


----------

